# Duralast Tie Rod End (outer)



## kellen_wynn (Jul 25, 2004)

I was wondering if anybody has used the Autzone Duralast outer tie rod ends?( S13) They're cheap so I dont expect much I'm just doing a quick replacement. I've also noticed there doesn't seem to be a way to lube it and the boot almost seems flat.


----------



## WoLfFaNgZ (Nov 8, 2004)

from my experiences they are not too bad, i havent had any problems with them and i have about 2,000 miles on them so far and ive abused em pretty bad


----------



## kellen_wynn (Jul 25, 2004)

Where your greaseable? Or is the boot supposed to be a little flat? 

When I mean flat, I mean I can push the boot in and feel the joint inside.


----------



## kellen_wynn (Jul 25, 2004)

After the alignment they seem to work fine and I can certainly feel a restoration of my handling.


----------

